# OCTOBER Photo Challenge -- PLEASE READ FIRST POST



## Hex (Oct 3, 2012)

The theme for October:

................................AUTUMN

Usual rules apply:

- Only two photographs per participant
- All photographs entered must be owned and have been taken by the member posting
- Do not use photographs already posted around the site
- Entries close and voting begins at midnight BST on the 27th of the month
- The winner must post a new challenge within a couple of days
- All Chrons members welcome to enter
- All Chrons members may vote (including those who do not enter the competition)

And remember, this thread is for photos only. Keep the discussion in the appropriate thread.

Good luck!


----------



## alchemist (Oct 4, 2012)




----------



## Foxbat (Oct 5, 2012)




----------



## Foxbat (Oct 5, 2012)

Went for a walk this morning. Came up with these items.


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Oct 8, 2012)

The further adventures of me and my blackberry:


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Oct 8, 2012)

And number two


----------



## Talysia (Oct 12, 2012)

My entries for the month - autumn leaves, and a handful of horse chestnuts:


----------



## Mouse (Oct 12, 2012)

Just a smidge of autumn.


----------



## HoopyFrood (Oct 13, 2012)




----------



## Mouse (Oct 14, 2012)




----------



## Abernovo (Oct 16, 2012)

Changing colours in the valley.


----------



## Hex (Oct 19, 2012)




----------



## alchemist (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## Hex (Oct 25, 2012)




----------



## Alex The G and T (Oct 25, 2012)




----------



## StormFeather (Oct 26, 2012)

I have a cat asleeep on my arm, snuggling on a cold night.  While this isn't quite the pic I intended, it is exactly what I want from an autumn night right now:


----------



## Alex The G and T (Oct 27, 2012)




----------



## CyBeR (Oct 27, 2012)

Sorry for the size guys. There's no way for me to resize them for a comfortable size.


----------



## alchemist (Oct 28, 2012)

Challenge over, everybody. Poll here http://www.sffchronicles.co.uk/forum/538430-october-photo-challenge-poll.html


----------

